# طريقة اصلاح الاعطال الشائعة في جهاز التصوير المقطعي Ct



## khalifa (7 فبراير 2008)

قبل ان نبداء نود السؤال عن كيفية اصلاح العطل الأول 
جهاز GE MAX640 صنع في USA قد يصادفنا انة عند القيام بالمسح المحوري لا تظهر الصورة 
وعند القيام بالمسح الجانبي(scout)يظهر شريط ابيض اسفل الصورة المحددة , نرجو من الاخوة المهندسين ان يحددوا طريقة الوصول الي اسباب العطل وكيفية التخلص منة .


----------



## khalifa (8 فبراير 2008)

*الموضوع رائع*

في المرفق تفاصيل عن الجهاز


----------



## khalifa (8 فبراير 2008)

انظر المرفق هو نظام تجميع البيانات في جهاز التصوير المقطعي والمتكون من كلا من الالواح الالكترونية Fpu, Cif A/d ,cam اذا حدث اي خلل في احدي هذة الالواح يؤدي الي العطل المشار في السؤال .
نقوم بادخال البيانات Raw Data في الهاردبان وباستخدام هذة البيانات نجري اعادة بناء للصورة , اذا كانت الصورة طبيعة ذلك يدل علي ان اللوح Fpu يعمل طبيعي .
وبتفحص كلا من المحول الرقمي ومنافذ اللوح الألكتروني Cif وجدناها سليمة بدون مشاكل , لذا نقوم بضبط مؤشر المحول الرقمي Offset الي حالة العمل الطبيعية , من ذلك نعرف ان العطل في اللوح Cam.
باجراء مسح محوري علي الهواء مع الاحتفاظ ببقية البيانات علي ما هي من قبل , نراقب النتائج باستخدام برنامج Support نكتشف ان الدوائر الالكترونية المناظرة لكل من الفتحات Cn3,cn4للوح Cam1 فيها اعطال . باستخدام لوح Cam1 بدل اللوح الاول وجدنا الشريط الابيض قد اختفي من اسفل الصورة عند اجراء مسح جانبي وبقية الوظائف تعمل بسلام .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## الطيب ياسين (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور يااخ خليفه وتحياتي الى الاخ الفاضل م الدمشقي وكل الاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله عن المهندسين كل خير


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين جدا ايها عباقرت احسن هندسة و ننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------

